# Springen? Höhe?



## powderliner (13. Oktober 2002)

Ich hätt mal ne frage und zwar wie hoch springt ihr so aus dem stand oder aus der fahrt über oder auf ein hindernis!!! hab da namlich eine kleine diskussion mit nem bekannten angefangen!!!

is ein meter möglich??? oder höher oder ????



Also merci nach möglichkeit wenn einer von euch ein bild von sich bei springen hat kann er die ja mal bitte posten!!!


----------



## TheGodfather (13. Oktober 2002)

aus der fahrt schaff ich einen knappen meter. glaub es sind so um die 94 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (13. Oktober 2002)

aus der Fahrt ein Meter, aus dem Stand etwas weniger


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Oktober 2002)

wie meinst das jetzt? direkt auf ein hindernis oder egal wie auf ein hindernis?

also der weltrekord liegt doch bei ca. 190 cm mit einhängen 

aus dem stand: circa 130 cm (?)


----------



## TheGodfather (13. Oktober 2002)

bei mir kommt es ganz auf die wand drauf an, ob ich einhängen muss oder nicht. wenn sie sehr steil ist, also senkrecht muss ich meistens einhängen. wenn sie nicht so steil is kann ich auch den rest den ich einhängen musste einfach hochfahren, oder wenn der hinterradreifen auf die mauer draufhaut einfach den schwung nutzen und raufziehen.


----------



## powderliner (13. Oktober 2002)

Also ich hatte mit nem kumpel geblödelt das man wenn man´s draufhat auf nen tisch springen kann der ca. nen meter höhe hat!!! mein kumpel is vor allem auch der meinung das man nur mit clickies richtig hoch springen kannn!!! ich kanns leider nicht richtig wiederlegen da ich ohne clickies ca. 30 cm springe denke ich habs abr noch nie gemessen!!!

Also eigentlich gings um direkt hochspringen!!!!

ich sag schon mal merci an alle die posten!!! ein bild währ nicht schlecht damit er mir es auch glaubt!!!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Oktober 2002)

hi,

geh am besten mal auf www.vtcz.ch und lad dir da ein paar vids runter.......wenn ihr denkt, dass 1m was besonderes sei.....dann seit ihr aber weit hinterher......

/till


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. Oktober 2002)

hier ein photo sind 7 paletten à 15 cm (also 105 cm) (quelle www.vtcz.ch)


----------



## aramis (13. Oktober 2002)

Wenn dein Kumpel meint, man könne nur mit Clickpedalen richtig hoch springen wird er sich irgendwann tierisch auf die Nase legen.
Tatsache ist genau das Gegenteil: Wenn man mit dem Rad springt, egal was, sollte man die Clickies lieber zu hause lassen.

Sag deinem Kumpel er soll sich mal die Videos von  http://www.munich-trialers.net/ herunterladen. Da ist recht gut zu sehen, was alles an Höhe geht. Du musst ihn nur davon überzeugen, dass die Jungs tatsächlich ohne Clickies fahren


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Oktober 2002)

ausm Stand schaff ich 105cm, sprich sidehop. aus der Fahrt noch höher, ohne aufsetzen. 

hier haste n Video vom aktuellen sidehop Weltrekord von Benito Ros. Das is n Sprung ausm Stand. Und da wird natürlich ohne clickies gefahren 

http://www.baiabros.com/benito.mpg

Chris


----------



## biketrialer (13. Oktober 2002)

mit nem roll bunny so 103cm, mim sidehop so an die 95cm
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (13. Oktober 2002)

In Kaprun hat der den WR von 121 auf 130cm erhöht.


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Oktober 2002)

jo und jetz auf der Interbike in Las Vegas hat er ihn noch mal um ca. 8mm verbessert. Das is in dem video zu sehn was ich oben gepostet hab..

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich hatte damals auch mal Klickies an meim Dirt/Dual/Allroundbike, eine Woche bin ich so gefahren dann wieder normale Pedale und nix ging mehr! Immer vonne Pedale gesprungen und ab ins Schienbein damit 

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (14. Oktober 2002)

Andreas Navrade beim Weltrekord 1.86mtr. 

najo schauts euch an ich war live dabei der spingt auch mal eben mit 1 meter anlauf 8 paletten aufs hinterrad


----------



## Jerry (14. Oktober 2002)

Ist dein Freund son Müsli, der sein Rad die bordsteinkante rauf trägt? Dann versteh ich warum er dir nicht glaubt!

http://www.2-wheel-society.de/ausflueg/2002/12mai_3.htm

Hier sind zwei aus Magdeburg, die eine Tischtennisplatte hoch sind (die müßte aus 1m sein (ca)). Das ist auch aus dem Stand möglich. Leider ist davon kein Foto bei uns online.

Also zeig ihm das. Wenn er mein es sind Klick Pedalen, geh unter Ausflüge und schau bei allen Trialer und auch sonstigen, da fährt nicht einer Klick Pedalen. Schon hast du seine Argument mit stichhaltigen FAKTEN wiederlegt. 
Wenn er es jetzt nicht glaubt, so er mal aufn Trialwettkampf gehen!

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Oktober 2002)

1m hohe tischtennisplatten .. wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Oktober 2002)

Andere Städte andere Sitten  
Es gibt in Magdeburg vielleicht Platten die nen Meter hoch sind!
Kommste da hoch, Plemplori? 
Biste überhaupt deinen Crescent Rahmen und die Steinbach los geworden?

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Oktober 2002)

jo da komm ich hoch...
auf 1m hohen tischtennisplatten spielt sichs bestimmt total gut 

rahmen und gabel hab ich noch da..


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Oktober 2002)

Hmm also ich kenne Kindertischtennisplatten die sind 50cm Hoch oderso und ne normale is denk ich mal so 85cm aber 1meter glaube nicht...


Ronny


----------



## powderliner (15. Oktober 2002)

Merci an alle ich hab ihm jetzt mal das video con benito bei dem rekordsprung geschickt!!! 

Jetzt bleibt ihm eigentlich nichts anderes übrig als mir zuzustimmen!!!!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Oktober 2002)

also ich hab meits nen maßband dabei und bei uns sind tt platten zwischen 70 und 78 cm hoch! und wir haben allein in meiner umgabung rund 30 davon.


----------



## Jerry (15. Oktober 2002)

ok ok ich hab es halt mal per augenmaß gemessen! Gut vielleicht war nen Meter ein bisschen hoch gegriffen! Aber dafür hab ich wieder Werbung für unsere Side gemacht!

Jerry


----------



## gam (16. Oktober 2002)

wenn ihr einen, oder einen knappen meter hoch springt, auf was springt ihr denn herauf?!





greez gam


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Oktober 2002)

also direkt schaff ich nen meter nicht aber mit dem rockring schon und da gibts allerlei mauern. foto anbei


----------



## Jerry (16. Oktober 2002)

Na Angelo, du springst da aber nicht zufällig runter? Das is doch höher als ein meter. Sieht man doch schon am Rad das hinten angelehnt ist!  

Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Oktober 2002)

Genau...Jerry hat's auch gesehen. Das sieht wie nen Helicopterabgang aus....oder warum lenkst du beim hochspringen, Angelo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Oktober 2002)

ohhh da habt ihr mich aber erwischt....

also im ernst die kante ist so 95cm hoch und ich mache nen 270er abgang, trotzdem komm ich da hoch hab nur leider kein bild davon... es ging mir auch mehr so um die mauer-möglichkeit aufzuzeigen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Oktober 2002)

Ha das muss ich jetzt noch loswerden Jerry!

nimm doch mal bitte bei gelegenheit nen maßband mit und miss mal ne meterkante aus dann wirst du feststellen, dass ein ganzer meter ******* hoch ist und man dort auch bestimmt nicht tischtennis spielen wird.  

nimms nicht persönlich und grüß mir mal den chris, den matze und die ganze meute....


----------



## powderliner (17. Oktober 2002)

hey leutz ich krieg mit meinem kumpel noch die krise das mit den clickies glaubt er jetzt nachdem ich ich ihm das vid von benito geschickt hab aber er denkt denkt das dessen bike gefedert wär weil er vor dem sprung so rumhüpftund das es nur deswegen geht so hoch zu springen!!!
der is sowas von ungläubig!!!

ich gebs demnächst auf!!! 
Also auf ein neues wer kann mir ein bild oder noch bersser ein video schicken von jemandem der aus der fahrt auf ein ca. 1m hohes hindernis springt!!! (es sollte eindeutig zu sehen sein das es kein fully is!!!

Merci!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Oktober 2002)

Hoi

gibt ihm des neue Video von Kroatien vom Marko oder irgendeins von www.vtcz.ch


Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. Oktober 2002)

was ist denn das für ein trottel?


----------



## powderliner (17. Oktober 2002)

Also eigentlich is er ja ganz in ordnung aber er will mir halt nicht glauben obwohl er schon wesentlich länger biken tut als ich!!!

naja aber mit der aktion will ich ihn halt ein wenig aufklären was alles möglich ist!!! ich kanns ihm halt leider nicht selber zeigen da trial nicht so mein terrain ist auch wenns mich saumäßig reizen würde!!!

sag mal wie alt wart ihr eigentlich als ihr mit dem trialen angefangen habt!!!!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. Oktober 2002)

zeig ihm doch mal diesen thread? ich bin und war 17 als ich angefangen hab 

also wenn er noch nicht mal glaubt, dass man mit nem ungefederten bike 1m hochspringen kann (ausm stand), dann würde der aber vor staunen das Atmen vergessen, was man wirklich alles mim bike machen kann!

er soll sich mal ein paar trial vids (z.b www.vtcz.ch) runterladen!


----------



## Jerry (17. Oktober 2002)

Also meiner einer hat Trial mit 16 kennengelernt und angefangen mit 18-19. Nun bin ich 20 und fühle mich alt schwach und mach trotzdem weiter 

Jerry


----------



## gam (18. Oktober 2002)

jerry, was kannst du denn schon alles?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (18. Oktober 2002)

Wäre jetzt schlecht alles aufzuzählen. guckst einfach mal auf 
www.2-wheel-society.de
unter ausflüge bin ich öfters zu sehen.

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Oktober 2002)

Jerry kann ganz gut fahrn sag ich mal, nächstes Jahr wermern bestimmt bei MTB Experten sehen und evtl. gegen ihn ankämpfen 

Ich hab ihn nun schon länger nichtmehr gesehn also kanns sein das er jetz der total oberkrosse biker geworden is odaso 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (18. Oktober 2002)

@ Ronny

Du fährst wol nun doch noch mal Expert?


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Oktober 2002)

Nich ich mach das was du machst und ich hoffe jeden Tag Master 

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (18. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin jetzt voll der oberstyler 
Ne ein bissl habsch mich verbessert, weil ich meine Übersetzung geändert hab und anderes HR!

Mit ein bissl Übung werd ich dann auch noch ruhiger aufm Rad!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Oktober 2002)

Was fährst fürne Übersetzung und was fürn Hinterrad? Hattest du nich ne Hügi und ne DX32 ... ?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. Oktober 2002)

www.trials-kinks.com <<< ohne worte


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Oktober 2002)

äh ja, die seite is der Hammer...


----------



## tobsen (19. Oktober 2002)

...megageil


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Oktober 2002)

hm komisch ich würd sagen die währ der hammer aber die hat ja echt so extremst viele urls die da draufverweisen...


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2002)

Jo Ronny,

ich fahre ne Hügi und ne Alex

Jerry


----------

